# Raising lamb on Jersey milk



## peteyfoozer (Feb 14, 2012)

It's been a week now since Rosemary's mother died. She is now 1 month old. I started her on straight Jersey milk that night, at 3 weeks. She never lost weight and is definitely still gaining!
She's also decided Cletapotamus is her protector and bodyguard.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 15, 2012)

What a pretty baby!

and an interesting name for your dog.  I like it!


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 15, 2012)

That baby is awesome! I love the eye spots and tipped ears  . Looks like she's got a great bodyguard too!


----------



## peteyfoozer (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks! His real name is "Cletus" (named by the hub) but I always called him "potamus" because he is huge. He was 70 lb at 5 months old. He loves his pets! His brother is more into patrolling and policing the place for predators.
I love her funny markings too.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 15, 2012)

How old is the lamb standing next to your bottle baby?  I think Jersey milk is a great solution to equal the richness of sheep's milk.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Feb 15, 2012)

The black headed lamb is Stewie, the one I had to pull. HE is exactly 2 weeks old.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks good!


----------

